# Toilet Leak



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

We have a two year old 28RSDS and the last time we took it out we noticed water leaking from the toilet. This only happens when the water pump is on and it seems to be coming from the top rear of the toilet where there is large white plastic piece. I saw on another posting that there were suggestions to tighten the fittings back there but I do not see what to tighten as it looks like a solid piece. Thanks for your help!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Reach around behind the toilet and feel for where the plastic water line connects to the top/rear of the toilet. You will feel a plastic connector there. It's probably loose and needs to be tightened. Just make it firmly hand tight. If you do use pliers to tighten it be very careful not to make it too tight because it will break.

Good Luck


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

If tightening it doesn't work you may need to replace the regulator ??? (if that is the proper name) back there. It costs about $40.00.

Linda


----------

